# Black & White on Windows XP



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Has anyone been able to get Black & White to work under Windows XP? I cant seem to get the game to run.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

See if this patch (1.20) helps.

Here's another site devoted to Black & White and XP issues:

http://www.gametalk.com/talk/pc/black_and_white/52491591.htm


----------



## Xgamer (Feb 3, 2004)

okay... i had the same problem... the issue is your running XP... XP did not exist when this game was made.... so very simply, it doesnt know what XP is... so it cant run it. i spoke to the tech support at EA Games and they directed me to this patch made by a german company... if it doesnt work your on your own because they only directed me there, they have nothing to do with the patch... the problem was that the game was made by a british company and part of the company is in germany, and EA has nothing to do with that part of the process so they will direct people there but they are on thier own once they get there... its a FTP so it should start downloading automatically automatically. 
>
AND IF THAT DOESNT WORK THEN BUY CREATURE ISLAND, IT WILL RUN ON XP.
>
E-MAIL ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS, BUT... THATS MORE OR LESS ALL I KNOW...
>
here is the url.
>
ftp://ftp.germany.ea.com/downloads/patch/black_white_patch_v1_20.exe


----------



## phatmattrat (Dec 9, 2003)

For me, Black and White will not work in conjuction with Windows XP update (KB824141). If you chose to have files saved for an uninstall of SP1, select this item from the Add/Remove programs and remove. If you didn't select the uninstall cache option in Service Pack 1 installation, DO NOT DO THIS. I did this without an uninstall cache and it resulted in Windows not booting.


----------



## cahallmxj (Feb 13, 2003)

If it actually installs, have you tried right clicking on it and setting the compatiablility mode to 98/ME?


----------



## RogueTrooper (Feb 6, 2004)

If u do a web search 4 (black and white xp patch) it should take u to a link that u can dowload it from, after that u should have no probs running it


----------



## /\/\r.Abdul (Feb 6, 2004)

I have windows XP Professional version 2002 it works just for me


----------

